# split tail



## jake5554 (Jul 31, 2008)

hey just the other day i noticed my betta had a hole in his tail then today i saw that it was split completly in half any words of advice


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there.
keep his water clean,and use bettafix.
there are some different threads on this kind of problem,
maybe have a little flick through some of thoses,you
may find them more helpful than me.
hope he turns out ok.


----------

